# Wet Wade in April? -Matagorda



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a trip planned to Matagorda on Friday and am wondering if it might be a touch early to start wet wading. Anyone braved it yet?


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I braved it last week, if the forecast is sunny you're good. If it's rainy or cloudy, I'd go with a light pair of breathables. You can always take em off if it gets warm.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

I went wet this past weekend. it was partly cloudy. I thought the water was perfect, not to cold. I got used to it very quickly but there was sun. 

I totally agree with the post above


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

It is fine wet wade right now. Beensince match


----------

